# Reorganizing



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm taking a break, and thought I'd share some photos of what I've been up to.
My quilt frame has been moved down to the garage, which is going to "my space" and serve dual duty as a quilt area and my extended pantry. DH is ducting heat and air to it. The first wall of shelves will be full as soon as I move all my 5 gallon buckets of wheat berries down. One more wall of shelves, for things like toilet paper, bleach, vinegar, etc, and my larger cooking items like my canners and meat slicer, etc.

I split the upstairs bedrooms between my sewing gear, so I have a bit more room to spread out now.

Next year, I plan to sew covers for all the shelves in the garage. I'm also going to go to Lowes and pick up some of those interlocking rubber mats for in the front and rear of the quilt frame.


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Where do you get those steel shelves.? How deep are they? I will need 24" deep. Ones I found on internet would run be over $700 for 5 sections. I do not need fancy. They were wire shelves. 

Your space looks great.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

From Lowes.

$77 per unit, 5000lb capacity. 
The one smaller one is this one.

For the external shop, we use these.

Although expensive, we figured if we went with portable shelving, we can take it all with us if we end up moving again.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I love the color of your walls.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

Girl, you're just getting too organized. Looks good.


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

CJ...all that space is wonderful!! This must be a dream for you...weren't you in an rv for awhile?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - I think you're flexing your elbows and having such a bunch of room. Sure makes it easier to organize.

Those are really good shelves. 

Doing - VERY GOOD!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The extra space is wonderful, my sewing machines were all crammed into one of the bedrooms before, the quilt frame was in the other and only set up at 8 feet, now I can do bed sized quilts if I want!

I think I'm more excited about the shelving for food though, LOL. I can't wait to get it all done!

This afternoon I finished hauling 400lbs of wheat berries down onto the shelves, I'm sore now!

Yep, several years in an RV. It's FANTASTIC to have a house again.


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

CJ, I'm curious about your setup. Did your DH do anything to seal around your garage door to make it airtight, since you'll be running heat and a/c. Also, I'm assuming you have another area for all your DH's toys (tools, etc), like possibly a shop. The reason I'm asking, our garage is insulated and we have heat and a/c in there also. The main reason, at the time, was for my DH to be able to use exercise equipment, something necessary after his surgery. Now, we still turn it on low for the dogs at night and still use for exercising. Our garage door doesn't seal airtight though, so I was wondering if yours does.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Country Lady, no he didn't, but it seals up fairly tight as it is, and the door is insulated. Yes we built a 42' x 48' insulated shop this summer for hubby. Since it's so deep, the front half houses our vehicles and tractor, and the rear is his shop area.

I got the anti-fatigue mats today! Now to make my new 12 foot leaders!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 19, 2005)

Thankyou. We do have a Lowes in the big city here. I never go there as so hard to drive into that shopping area. Son had bought one set of selves for their of freezer/cleaning supply room. If I have to move due to age/seeing to this rental house. No storage in it really. I have been trying to find house to buy near son in this little town for about 4 years. I would have to turn the small bedroom in to a storage/pantry. Hence the steel shelves. I have thought about shelves in the storage shed here. If portable I could move like you said. Rental I can not just build them in. Son says metal be better than building them. I have put build-ins here and this house had some already. I have told my son it will cost me to move into that rental. Shelving and computer desk and insulated drapes and so on. Book cases. I have the floor plan but does not give the heat vents where they are. Lowes is a lot cheaper than what I had found on internet. Thanks again. Machines and material into another bedroom.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I picked up my anti-fatigue mats at Lowes for around the quilt frame, they were more expensive than I planned on! $160 for 3' x 12' on each side, but I'm sure my feet will thank me.










I hope to get the leaders made this weekend.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's incredible. I'd not know what to do with that organization and space...

You're doing great!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

The space is making me delirious Angie, LOL. If I had to start over and choose between space galore and all my machines, I think I might opt for the space and a single old workhorse machine! Okay not really... LOL


----------



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I don't quilt, but this must be every quilter's dream.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I was just going to say...hey, you've still got space to fill out there!! 

It all looks great CJ! (But then everything you do always does, lol.)


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

You are SO organized! I am SO NOT organized! 
Some day I will copy you, just wait! lol...
I know you are totally enjoying your space, and your machines. Great that you have both. 
Ok, I am ready to see pics of your creations coming out of all that space!
:clap:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for the kind words! I am hoping to get a lot more done now. This year, I hope to do more RAOK quilts (and maybe little girl dresses!) 

I have two tops pieced (well one is nearly finished, the other is done) that I will be giving away, and hope to do some more.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wow! What an amazing work space! You've done a wonderful job organizing.


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

WOW, Next time I go to visit my dad in Ar (Dardenelle) I may (if you dont mind) see about visiting you!!! JEALOUS here!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks! Any and all are welcome to visit if you're in the area, that would be fun!


----------

